# Caratape from Time Out Products



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello All

I don't think that this product has been mention on here before, at least I can't find it.

Caratape (www.your-timeout.co.uk) is a tape that is claimed to seal the various joints on or caravans and motorhomes. Whilst I appreciate that taping the seals is not alternative to proper re sealing I thought it may have its uses.

I just wondered whether anyone had any experience of this product.

Sorry about the link because I don't think it will work by clicking on it but if you type it in it should get you there.

Thanks

bill


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

bill said:


> Sorry about the link because I don't think it will work by clicking on it but if you type it in it should get you there.
> 
> bill


Give it space to work 

www.your-timeout.co.uk

Eye watering price, it's cheaper to do the job properly, I think.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caratape*

Hi

Yes it looks pricey but maybe worth carrying in case of a mini disaster etc. I carry duck tape for that purpose but thankfully have never had to use it.

Russell


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

See, this is where I was going, gaffer tape, £6.00 a roll, plus some WD40 to take off the residues, or the other one at £25.00.




choices, choices,

having said that if the other product is designed as permanent, then it may not be too bad a price.


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Thanks folks. Don't think it's permanent 2 years is mentioned somewhere.

Regards

bill


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Hello All

I appreciate that this thread did not create a 'shed load' of interest but I think I've just found out a good reason why it shouldn't.

I resently emailed them asking if they would be good enough to send me a sample on a sheet of paper so that I could see exactly what it is like before finally deciding to buy. This is the reply: -

Hi

I am sorry but I do not send out samples. The product is of quite a low cost and as such renders sending out samples un-economic.

Regards

Sam Etchingham

Now this may make economic sense, I don't know, I've never been a business man. But it doesn't make sense to me as a customer because I'm not going to fork out £20.00 for some tape unless I know more about it. Makes me think it's not as good as they say.

Just thought you might be interested.

All the best

bill

_(Mod Edit. Personal (?) telephone numbers deleted)_


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Rescue tape may be a better product

http://www.rescuetape.com


----------

